# Dripping water during extraction



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey All,

Been a while as I've now got a 3 month year old boy!

I've managed to grab some time to make some more coffee









I feel like I've forgotten half of what i learnt as i can't seem to get the nice milk to do latte art any more but ill be making as many coffees as possible to get back on track.

One thing I've had for some time even before the little one was born was some water dripping from the group during extraction. The would drips over the portafilter and goes into the coffee which is driving me insane.

I have replaced the shower screen and gasket but nothing has changed. am i doing anything wrong?

One thing I've noticed before and after the new gasket is is far round I've had to move the portafilter round. it further than 6 o'clock.

am i putting too much coffee into the portafilter? not tightening enough?

Any suggestion on where i am going wrong?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a) not tight enough or b) wrong size gasket installed

Welcome back


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Glenn

The gasket before was the original i believe i could get another new one to see. i bought the new one from coffee hit it said it was the right size but I'm no expert.

Ill try going a smidge tighter and see


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Slee,

Assuming you already looked at how tight the prortafilter is when empty compared to full and unless you got some serious damage to the rim of the portafilter, is it possible your gasket of the wrong height (depth) ?

On a silvia with the standard handle 6 o'clock is pretty tight if gaskets in good condition no dings to the basket etc from knocking out pucks.

How much weight wise are you putting in the basket, what basket and how fine a grind (just to rule out choking, although this woudl normally chuck any excess pressure out via the 3 way solenoid if really excessive)

John


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi John,

I am using the standard portafilter with the double basket. i am not sure on weight I've never done it that way before properly. I did give it a go but i usually fill the basket level it tamp it and bobs your uncle...

Not aware of any dings in it ill have a look for another gasket to see if the one i got was the wrong one but i would assume the one i have is the correct one


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was typing at the same time as Glenn so apologies if you getting the same message twice. 8mm depth is the standard one and there is a cafelat green silicone version that might be a smidgen over 8mm both of which you get from suppliers who advertise on here.

(might want to pick up a cheap pair of jewellers scales to help with weighing in and weighing out for consistency, one of the best sub £10 improvements you can make)

If you still have the rubber back flush "doobry" might be worth popping it in an empty basket and tightening the portafilter to see if you still getting water out the sides, If you are then at least you ruled out the coffee element leaving you the gasket and the basket rim to look at ( also assumes you haven't got any stray grinds sitting on the gasket malforming it whilst pulling a shot, quick wipe round with a damp cloth if no group brush will rule that also)

John


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

There are some pattern gaskets that are similar size, but different composition ( harder) so won't seal quite as well. The originals have the rancilio symbol on the back (group side).


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I've ordered the silicone one lets see how that one is


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The silicone one will be nice and squidgy, however don't be too alarmed if you dont get to 6'0'clock straight away when this fitted as being a bit more flexible doesn't create a noticeable dip that the basket then sits in. Can be quite alarming at first but a bit of brute force and get mine to just to left of 6 ( been in about 3 months now as well!). Other advantage is shoudl last way longer than the std gasket plus being green (if this is the one you went for) can see any crud on it.

John


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

silicone one has arrived but what is the best way to get the other one out without damaging it so i can keep it for a spare?

or should just get it out as they are so cheap to buy? Last one i simply screwed in a screw and pulled it out


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I don't think no matter how gentle you try that you will get the old one out in 1 piece and as you can get a new genuine one for a couple of pounds wouldn't worry too much ( probably cost more to post than to buy !)

Before you commit to digging the old one out did you try the backflush disk in and did it still leak?

John


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips John I've kept the black new one in for now and i think it is ok.

By doing a few coffees it seems to of fallen into place and i can get it to just after 6 o'clock where it seem to be tight and no water is coming out.

still tempted to get the green one in but ill see how it goes.


----------



## mumbleman (Apr 15, 2016)

mine does this as well if I dont make it nice and firm. But the filter does have a slight dent in it (new one ordered).


----------

